# How we can beat the Spurs...



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

...what's your theory?

Mine is, we need to play better D. To begin with, how about a bigger, more defensive starting 5? To me, I don't see anything wrong with the follow:

PG - Nash
SG - Bell
SF - Marion
PF - Stoudamire
C - Thomas

Diaw could come in for either Marion, STAT or KT. LB could come in for either Nash or Bell. Jones could come in for either Bell or Marion. Also, I'm wondering if Banks could guard Parker. It won't happen but I'm curious.

What do you guys think? What are the keys to beating the Spurs?


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Just don't let Diaw set a foot on the floor and the Suns will be alright. :yes:


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I like your post, but let's break it down a bit further.

Stop Finley and Horry. They combined for close to 30 if I'm not mistaken. They have not and will not drive to the bucket so keep them off the 3 line.

I think the Suns should try Bell on Parker.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Sedd said:


> I like your post, but let's break it down a bit further.
> 
> Stop Finley and Horry. They combined for close to 30 if I'm not mistaken. They have not and will not drive to the bucket so keep them off the 3 line.
> 
> I think the Suns should try Bell on Parker.


Agreed. The Spurs were hitting some big 3's all game that the Suns need to cut down on. I think someone not named Amare Stoudemire has to step up and rebound the ball better too.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I like Aylwin's idea. I feel the same way.

We should play bigger, for the first and 4th quarter atleast.

Suns HAVE to take advantage of the Spurs bench, when the Suns subs came in, that's when all the runs happened. Oberto and Vaughn is a godsend, we need to get those guys on the court as much as possible. When their subs come in we should try the lineup of LB, Bell, James, Marion and Kurt.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

I don't know now the 2 oldest people in the league combined for 29 against us, it's actually pretty sad if you think about it. All they do is camp out on the 3, and we still let him shoot.

They combine for the gae of 71! Are you kidding me?


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Also, let's give Marcus 5-10 mins to see what he can do on Tony. 

I don't want to see Marcus and Kurt out there at the same time, but coach D can give both those guys some time.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Avery changed his line-up & it didn't help....I suggest you get more pts. & rbs


----------



## A_12_92 (Jan 7, 2007)

if the suns can impone his accelerate rithm of play, answering with point in 5-6 seconds, that will kill the spurs, 
but wath happend is that at the end of the game, if its a close one, they can play so hurry, so in that ocasion suns may lost because they arent good enough at half court, so they must impone his play from the beginning so to enter the finals minutes winning by 10 or more,
if are close games at the end, the suns must survive with individuals play, and nash can help alot in this, but like in the 1st game he miss the final of the game, you loose,
anyway, with or without nash, the key is make they game


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

we need to poison Duncan's fish heads (he eats two buckets a day just to keep himself strong)


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

AllEyezonTX said:


> Avery changed his line-up & it didn't help....I suggest you get more pts. & rbs


Well, in our case it has worked. Of course, it's only one game. The Spurs will make their own adjustments and game 3 will be much tougher. Still, I like our chances with KT in the starting line up.

If I were D'Antoni, my simplistic approach would be:
a) if Duncan is in, 
- KT stays in to guard Duncan one-on-one
- Marion (or whoever) stops or slows down Parker's penetration
- everyone else covers the outside shooters
- on offense, take it strong to the hoop and try to get Duncan into foul trouble

b) if Duncan is out
- KT sits down also
- we put the fastest team on the floor and run like hell

I'm sure there's more to it than that but I think those are the keys. I'd also want to try "Hack-a-Duncan" with Burke. I mean, why not? Duncan isn't a very good free throw shooter. I think it would be good to mix it up a bit. I really wish we didn't have this stupid 8-man rotation rule.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I think that's what D'Atoni was doing, Aylwin.

When Duncan went out, Mike went with Diaw and Marion/or Amare as the frontcourt.
It worked, Diaw can take Oberto pretty easily. When Vaughn comes in, LB should be playing and trying to light him up. 

When Duncan's in, Suns play big, when he's out, they play their more traditional way.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Aylwin said:


> Well, in our case it has worked. Of course, it's only one game. The Spurs will make their own adjustments and game 3 will be much tougher. Still, I like our chances with KT in the starting line up.
> 
> If I were D'Antoni, my simplistic approach would be:
> a) if Duncan is in,
> ...


1) haha That's exactly what D'Antoni was doing. But you're right, stay the course.
2) NO to the "Hack-a-Duncan." Duncan may have been struggling in FT's lately, but I believe he is a little under a career 70% FT shooter. You don't want to give a guy 7 out of 10 freebies. Timmy isn't Shaq.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

nffl said:


> 1) haha That's exactly what D'Antoni was doing. But you're right, stay the course.


Sorry, I didn't mean for it to sound like MY bright idea. We all know how D'Antoni loves his style of play so I guess it was more of a reminder to him.



nffl said:


> 2) NO to the "Hack-a-Duncan." Duncan may have been struggling in FT's lately, but I believe he is a little under a career 70% FT shooter. You don't want to give a guy 7 out of 10 freebies. Timmy isn't Shaq.


Well, first I was thought it would be good just to use it to change up the tempo of the game. On second thought, we usually want the ball moving constantly and fouling stops the game.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I think what we did in Game 2 will work if we keep playing as hard as we did in game 2. KT in the starting lineup. He guards Duncan and is physical with him. Hew may get his points, but just let KT handle him and don't double team. That makes it so Duncan can't kick out to open guys, and leaves Amare fresher for offense. Also keep Marion on Parker. Marion with his length and athleticism give Parker as much as he can handle and then some. That way Nash also can be on Bowen who isn't a big offensive threat. Then Bell on Ginobili. I'm not concered with our offense because we've scored 100+ twice. But if we keep up the smart and good D from game 2 we should have a great chance to win this series.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

We called it. We brought KT here to guard Duncan so we could beat the Spurs and advance to the finals. Now we need to put him to use. If we follow the plan used in game #2, we can win the series.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

We've put KT on Duncan, Marion on Parker, and Bell on Ginobili. That seems to work very well. What if we make this our main strategy the entire game? Meaning, when their guys play, our guys play; and when their guys sit, our guys sit. So our 3 guys play the exact same minutes as their 3 guys. All KT, Marion and Bell would have to think about is their respective defensive assignments. Would this work? Has anything like this been done before and failed/succeeded?


----------

